# M6 mark II and M5 mark II



## SaP34US (Oct 18, 2018)

Will the M6 mark II have an in body EVF and not the just an attachable one? 
When the M6 mark II how different will it be form the M5 mark II?


----------



## hachu21 (Oct 27, 2018)

I want touch and drag focus on the M6 mkII !


----------

